# ts 110 won't start



## lilpig88 (Oct 20, 2004)

battery's great and everything works normally except it won't turn over. acts like there's a safety switch that's not working or something like that. my question is what should i look for on this tractor? are there any relays, fuses, safety switches that i should look at before i get too in depth searching for the problem?
thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not familiar with a TS110 but I'll take a stab at it...On a lot of the newer tractors you have to be sitting in the seat and the brake has to be applied before it will turn over.

Do you have a schematic or wiring diagram for this unit? That would point out where any safety switches are located.

It could be something as simple as a dirty ground cable or a loose wire at the solenoid.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sure sounds like a safty switch. I would cycle any known switches. Bounce in the seat, move the shift back and forth, use the break, work any switches you know of, sometimes they stick a little.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

lilpig88
Welcome to TF!
I had a similar problem on my craftsman. It turned out to be the safety swicth for the brake pedal. Check if you have one above the brake pedal. I got mine started while holding the little plunger tight into the switch and turning the key. Just be sure the tractor is not in gear! Another thing to check is the PTO/mower engage/disengange. Make sure it's in the off/disengange position or the tractor won't start. I learned this when after running out of gas and re-fueling it wouldn't start. Drove me crazy for about 5 minutes until I realized the PTO was still engaged. Good luck and let us know how it's going.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

lilpig88, I am not familiar with a TS 110 other than being a 90 hp tractor. With respect to safety switches; in addition to the above suggestions, provided you have physically eye balled the battery fluid level and charge, checked and cleaned battery connection at the battery posts and frame as well as starter; most tractors that size have a pto, clutch, operator presence (seat) safety switches. The seat and clutch safety switches should be in close proximity to (under the seat) (in the vicinity of clutch pedal) . Does your TS110 have the 16F-4R or 24F-24R transmission? Safety switches and locations may vary depending upon with trans you have. Have you talked to the dealer about this yet? Sounds to me like now would be a great time to buy a shop manual for your machine. The usual method of test for a bad safety switch is to unplug the switch coupling plug and jumper the harness side of the plug going back to the tractor. This should simulate the safety switch being disabled. Again, a shop manual or a few pointers from your dealer shop could better clarify this. 

Certainly not attempting to insult your intelligence but I have done the same thing before too ...................I take it you have checked to ensure the pto is disengaged and all of the safety switches are plugged in? (could have snagged on something while working the tractor and it got pulled apart or broken wire) 

Anyhow, this is my best stab at this problem as I am not familiar with this machine. I have worked on TW-20 my father used to have, but nothing this new. Good luck on finding the problem and be sure to let us know what you found. :thumbsup: 

And by the way........Welcome to Tractor forum! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## lilpig88 (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks guys, problem with these new things is that there are waaay too many grounds to check, safety switches, etc. and without diagnostics it takes forever to find problems. 
so there's good news and bad news. the bad news is that i didn't find the exact problem site, the good news is that i got it working. my first place was the ignition relay (that's what the symptoms seemed to point to i thought). relay was good and working at the right times. so now it wanted to work for me again. so thanks for the advice cause i'm sure i'll need it again someday being i didn't find an exact problem yet.
thanks


----------



## Tinkz (Oct 20, 2006)

The clutch pedal dump switch might be the fault. Either the contacts have failed or the neutral status switches on the top of the transmission have failed. When you turn the key to crank, does everything shut off like the radio and dash etc? If so, it might be your starter motor also. The best way to check that is to turn the key off and jump the solenoid wire to the main positive wire. You might have to removed the plastic cover first with a 17mm socket. If your tractor has all of a sudden worked itself out I would be moreso leaning towards starter issues.


----------

